# small deer roast pics



## smokin leo (Jun 9, 2010)

first try at deer small roast wrapped in bacon

oak and apple

best venison ive eaten




















thx for lookin


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 9, 2010)

Thta looks great nice and moist for deer.Good Job.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 9, 2010)

looks very good.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks great  I love venison wrapped in bacon! That looks really moist I bet it was great.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks outstanding


----------



## smokin leo (Jun 10, 2010)

thx guys i got a tell ya it was the best venison ive ever eaten thx for the input


----------

